# NES Classic keeps crashing with a C8 error



## 03bgood (Jan 16, 2017)

For some reason, I can select one game fine, but selecting another game, results in a black screen. If I press POWER, it gives me an error screen with a "C8". How the fuck do I fix this? I have 90 games.


----------



## arianadark (Jan 16, 2017)

isnt the max games that you can put on it 84?


----------



## 03bgood (Jan 16, 2017)

arianadark said:


> isnt the max games that you can put on it 84?


They need to update Hakchi. You still can't run FDS games. This is a very buggy program, ugh! I thought only 90 were allowed. This is bullshit, this C8 error is pissing me off! If I select more than 1 game, it just crashes to a black screen.

For example, I select "Adventure Island", it works. But if I press "RESET" and then select another game like "Blaster Master", it results in a black screen and when I press "POWER", it displays an error screen with the "C8" code.

Please help me! I've very angry about this, at the moment! It was working fine and I was able to play like 2 or more games (Wario's Woods and Yoshi's Cookie). How the hell do I fix this without deleting any games?

I think this is getting worse with the more save states I make. I only noticed this after creating like 3-4 save states (1 for each game).

This sorta explains the issue I'm having: https://www.reddit.com/r/nesclassic...sion_3_of_the_game_countsafe_save_count_list/


----------



## arianadark (Jan 16, 2017)

reading up on that link i dont see how you could fix it without reflashing the nes mini


----------



## 03bgood (Jan 17, 2017)

Right now I have boxart for all 90 games, 30 thumbnail boxart (Original 30 games), and about 5-10 save slots used. It no longer displays the C8 error, having deleted most of the thumbnail boxart but it's still weird seeing little white boxes in place of the thumbnail boxart for each game. Too bad they can't find a way to update the RAM. It only has 256MB, but acts more like it has 64MB-128MB.

Update: Just removed the 30 original games and re-added them as separate ROMs and deleted all of the thumbnails. Also, I now have 99 games and I'm allowed 1 save slot per game. I hope it works, going to test it to see.


----------

